# clifford alarm stoped working



## jrmoergeli (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a Clifford alarm model# 50.5x. remote stop transmitting properly. Tried code hopping reset but still does not respond. Any help would be helpfull.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

jrmoergeli said:


> I have a Clifford alarm model# 50.5x. remote stop transmitting properly. Tried code hopping reset but still does not respond. Any help would be helpfull.


 Have you checked the fuses, did you get the remote working again? Your not giving me anything to help you with, need more input!


----------



## jrmoergeli (Nov 27, 2011)

Sorry, I have checked the fuses. I am good with electronics and car diagnostics. Just not shure what to do with looks like "command page is not received". Locks work with ignition on/off. Wife said battery went dead on remote, changed battery and stopped working. Remote seems to be ok. Sounds like it gives off an error beep and have a signal icon that flashes.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

jrmoergeli said:


> Sorry, I have checked the fuses. I am good with electronics and car diagnostics. Just not shure what to do with looks like "command page is not received". Locks work with ignition on/off. Wife said battery went dead on remote, changed battery and stopped working. Remote seems to be ok. Sounds like it gives off an error beep and have a signal icon that flashes.


 Call DEI or email them you need to reprogram the remote............


----------

